# Realtek HD 5.1 Optical Problems



## zuffdaddy (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a nForce 680i SLI motherboard that supports Optical Sound Out. The onboard audio drivers are Realtek HD. I'm running XP, btw.

I'm running optical out of my PC to my Sony HT-DDW790 5.1 setup.

But all I'm receiving is 2.1 from the Front Left, Front Right and my Sub.

I've tried all sorts of settings in the Realtek Audio Manger, and in Audio Properties in Windows. I cannot get sound to the two rear speakers.

It's driving me mad and I have no clue what to do.

My Sony HT is set to PLII MV, also.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you find out what chip you have on there?

For the most part you will only be able to get 5.1 surround sound via SPDIF if the original audio file is encoded with it (i.e. DVD's). Everything else will be transmitted as stereo.

I'm pretty sure that the ALC888 has Dolby Digital Live! which is the technology needed to transmit any sound produced by your computer as surround sound. I don't think that 680i motherboards have that chip in them.

Pauldo


----------



## zuffdaddy (Feb 13, 2009)

Pauldo said:


> Can you find out what chip you have on there?
> 
> For the most part you will only be able to get 5.1 surround sound via SPDIF if the original audio file is encoded with it (i.e. DVD's). Everything else will be transmitted as stereo.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by Chip, but here is my motherboard:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188013

On there it says my audio chipset is Azalia (HDA), is that what you meant?

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That took me a bit to find but you have the ALC882 CODEC on there (I meant CODEC not chip :grin so it will only passthru encoded surround sound audio (such as from DVD's).

If you start looking for dedicated audio cards just make sure that it has Dolby Digital Live!.

Pauldo


----------



## zuffdaddy (Feb 13, 2009)

Pauldo said:


> That took me a bit to find but you have the ALC882 CODEC on there (I meant CODEC not chip :grin so it will only passthru encoded surround sound audio (such as from DVD's).
> 
> If you start looking for dedicated audio cards just make sure that it has Dolby Digital Live!.
> 
> Pauldo


Any cards you would recommend? I would prefer something cheaper with Optical Out. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

zuffdaddy said:


> Any cards you would recommend? I would prefer something cheaper with Optical Out.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Depends what you are wanting it for...
At the extreme side theres the Soundblaster X-fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion series 
"Normal" - X-Fi Extreme Audio

Theres actually quite a bit out there...Depends how much you want to spend and what its primary use will be.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

The problem here is that you want 5.1 surround going out to your receiver via spdif, right?

To do this you need Dolby Digital Live!

Only a few of the Creative cards have this out of the package. The Titanium does but it is ~$99. The Titanium Fatal1ty is even more expensive.

Now it does appear that most Creative cards have this ability but need special software to enable it. The Dolby Digital Live software cost ~$5 so all you need is a supported Creative card and you should be good to go. That price also includes DTS Connect.

Here is the link for the Creative Dolby Digital Live!: http://buy.soundblaster.com/_creativelabsstore/...

If you are wanting to go real cheap than there is the Diamond Xtreme Sound 7.1. It has Dolby Digital Live!, which creates 5.1 sound , not 7.1 sound. It costs less than $50 and you can find it at TigerDirect, Staples, Walmart, Buy.com (which has it for $27 w/free shipping and no tax). Since you are using it just for spdif passthru than it should be OK. Just check to make sure which spdif it will support.

Hope that helps.

Pauldo


----------



## zuffdaddy (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you guys for all of your support. I ended up going with this card:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829118103

I believe this card will give me everything I need. Thanks again.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

The Montego has the Dolby Digital Live!, not the Riviera.

While I think that the EnvyHT chip that it uses is a great chip, it will not be able to output 5.1 surround sound that was not previously encoded for 5.1.

Maybe I missed the whole point of your post but that card is going to do the same thing that your onboard audio is doing now.

Pauldo


----------



## zuffdaddy (Feb 13, 2009)

Pauldo said:


> The Montego has the Dolby Digital Live!, not the Riviera.
> 
> While I think that the EnvyHT chip that it uses is a great chip, it will not be able to output 5.1 surround sound that was not previously encoded for 5.1.
> 
> ...


Glad you said that! I cancelled that order and picked this one instead:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829111002

I haven't made the purchase yet, I'll wait to see if I have the right card.

Thanks!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, good thing you caught that Diamond has 2 7.1 cards. I was looking at their $27 Xtremesound and thought that that was the one with DDL.

If you are not into games hardcore, than this should be a good card for what you are doing.

Pauldo


----------



## zuffdaddy (Feb 13, 2009)

Pauldo said:


> Hey, good thing you caught that Diamond has 2 7.1 cards. I was looking at their $27 Xtremesound and thought that that was the one with DDL.
> 
> If you are not into games hardcore, than this should be a good card for what you are doing.
> 
> Pauldo


I'm in to games pretty hardcore, but I don't see myself shelling out more than $60 anytime soon on a crazy sound card.

But, when the time arises, what would be your recommendation for a great gaming sound card?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Under Xp Creative is the way to go.

Pauldo


----------

